# illustrator 10.2 "unexpectedly" quitting



## jeffw (Jan 28, 2003)

illustrator is constantly quitting on me. I have reinstalled it, and have run norton utilities disk doctor and speed disk. nothing has worked.  illustrator always quits when i attempt to save a file---no matter how large the file is.  im working on g4 with dual prcessors and half a gig of ram.......

is there a way to manually allocate memory in os x to specific programs???
is this a memory problem, and os x problem, or an illustrator problem?
am i raving lunatic?

thanks in advance for any help!!!!!!!!!

-jeffw


----------



## bobw (Jan 28, 2003)

Quit Illustrator.
Find and trash the Adobe Online plug-in from the Illustrator Plug-In/ Extensions file.


----------



## alttms (Jan 31, 2006)

I just followed your advice and it totally worked. THANK YOU! No more illustrator crashes at start-up.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 1, 2006)

OS X has dynamic memory allocation so you don't have to set it. 

Stop using Norton with OS X, they've discontinued support for it and it actually confuses OS X's file directories when you use speed disk to optimize.


----------

